# Steam/Source officially coming to Linux



## devguy (May 12, 2010)

um... WOOT!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 12, 2010)

if they can start coding games like l4d for linux i may be completely done with microsoft.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 12, 2010)

Wow, Ubuntu 10.4 OpenGL performance is equal to Win7 and better than Mac? thats impressive!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 12, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> Wow, Ubuntu 10.4 OpenGL performance is equal to Win7 and better than Mac? thats impressive!



indeed. we could be seeing a big swing toward linux in the next 5 years if steam and valve push their devs to create games for linux.


----------



## DannibusX (May 12, 2010)

AWESOME.

Now, I have to get comfortable with Linux.  I've messed around with a couple of distros, but never really got into it because of the lack of mainstream games.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if they can start coding games like l4d for linux i may be completely done with microsoft.



And maybe you'll stop being the last guy getting a game loaded.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 12, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> And maybe you'll stop being the last guy getting a game loaded.


----------



## devguy (May 12, 2010)

I am glad to hear that currently available games on Linux will available through Steam, like Doom 1/2/3, ET:QW, Prey, UT2k4, etc.  Although, I question their premise that this event may make Unreal Tournament 3 show up for Linux after all.

In case none of you all are aware, the term Epic Fail came from the pathetic attempt and cover up of the Unreal Tournament 3 port to Linux/Mac.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 14, 2010)

i get more excited about this everyday! i hope they can deploy the new platform in the coming months.


----------



## Delta6326 (May 14, 2010)

im happy that the game market is getting bigger and bigger, hopefully this will make some better games come out know that any computer can run it os wise


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 15, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if they can start coding games like l4d for linux i may be completely done with microsoft.



+1 This is great news! I could finally run 1 OS on my laptop!


----------



## Phxprovost (May 15, 2010)

good now get nvidia and ati to actually make *REAL* drivers for linux and we are golden


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> good now get nvidia and ati to actually make *REAL* drivers for linux and we are golden



When can we get the source to build from?


----------

